# Spin-offs και spin-outs



## Tsigonias (Dec 2, 2009)

Πως μπορούν οι δύο αυτοί όροι να μεταφραστούν στην ελληνική με ακρίβεια προκειμένου για μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις;


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2009)

Όλοι για *τεχνοβλαστούς* μιλάνε, χωρίς να κάνουν διακρίσεις. Τις τηρούν οι αγγλόφωνοι;

Spin out refers to a type of spin off where a company "splits off" sections of itself as a separate business.

The common definition of spin out is when a division of a company or organization becomes an independent business. The "spin out" company takes assets, intellectual property, technology, and/or existing products from the parent organization.

[...]

A second definition of a spin-out is a firm formed when an employee or group of employees leaves an existing entity to form an independent start-up firm. The parent entity can be a firm, a university, or another organization. Spin-outs typically operate at arms length from their parent organizations and have independent sources of financing, products, services, customers, and so on. In some cases, the spin-out may license technology from the parent or supply the parent with products or services.

A spin-out is distinct from a spin-off, which is created when a firm creates a new firm out of one of its existing divisions, subsidiaries, or subunits. In the case of a spin-off, the new firm is created as a deliberate act of the parent, and the owners of the parent are the original owners of the new firm (although these owners can normally sell their ownership stakes at market rates soon after the new entity is formed, especially if the spin-off is publicly traded). However, much of the academic and popular literature in business, economics, finance, and management uses the term “spin-off” when “spin-out” is the correct description of the entity being described.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spin_out​


----------



## Tsigonias (Dec 2, 2009)

Δυστυχώς έχω και τους δύο όρους στο ίδιο κείμενο. Και δεν φτάνει μόνο αυτό έχω και τον όρο start-ups τον οποίο έχω αποφασίσει να μεταφράσω ως τεχνοβλαστοί καθώς ταιριάζει καλύτερα (ξεπέταγμα-βλαστάρι). Τι να κάνω όμως με τους άλλους δύο όρους;


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2009)

Προσοχή όμως, γιατί έχουμε το Π.Δ. 17/2001, που λέει:

Όπου στο παρόν προεδρικό διάταγμα αναφέρονται «(νέες) επιχειρήσεις έντασης γνώσης» ή «τεχνοβλαστοί» νοούνται οι νέες καινοτόμες επιχειρήσεις, κυρίως έντασης γνώσης ή τεχνοβλαστοί (spin-off, spin-out).

Start-ups μπορεί να είναι απλώς νέες, νεότευκτες ή νεοπαγείς εταιρείες.


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2009)

Ή νεοεμφανιζόμενες ή... πάντως με νεο-.
Στη βιβλιογραφία που υπάρχει οι start-ups με κάτι νεο- πάντα αποδίδονται, θα είναι παραπλανητικό να βάλεις 'τεχνοβλαστοί'.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Start-ups μπορεί να είναι απλώς νέες, νεότευκτες ή νεοπαγείς εταιρείες.





sarant said:


> Ή νεοεμφανιζόμενες ή... πάντως με νεο-. Στη βιβλιογραφία που υπάρχει οι start-ups με κάτι νεο- πάντα αποδίδονται, θα είναι παραπλανητικό να βάλεις 'τεχνοβλαστοί'.


Συμφωνώ...


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2009)

Και μια ακόμα σαφέστερη περιγραφή της διαφοράς από εδώ:

A spin-off is when an operating subsidiary or division is cut out from the parent, usually done as a tax-free distribution of stock to the parent company's shareholders but sometimes done as a taxable IPO. The operating rationale is that the spin-off will be more successful independently than as part of the parent over the long-term. The valuation rationale, which is by far more important in the real life M&A decision making process, is that the spin-off will receive a higher value in the stock market than as part of the whole, normally because it is expected to receive a higher earnings, cashflow and.or EBITDA multiple as an independent company. In a spin-off the parent company may keep a large stake in the business for a period of time, and then distribute or sell its remaining shares in what is essentially an arbitrage value play if the spin-off entity is in fact successful. If it's not, the parent company may effect the same arbitrage value but in reverse, by re-acquiring its former subsidiary.

A spin-out is simpler to explain, as it's a rather polite way of saying a "sale" and thus is when that same subsidiary or division is sold to a strategic or PE-backed acquiror, even if the parent company retains a minority interest at that time. ​


----------



## Tsigonias (Dec 2, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ... αν και δεν έχω ξεκαθαρίσει πως ακριβώς να υποδείξω τις μικρές διαφορές μεταξύ των όρων. Όσο για το start ups από τα συμφραζόμενα προκύπτει ότι πρόκειται για νέες αλλά και καινοτόμες επιχειρήσεις...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Το ΕΣΠΑ κάνει την ακόλουθη διάκριση μεταξύ spin-off και spin-out (http://www.espa.gr/Greek/Proclamations.aspx?procid=265&pcat=2):

*Δημιουργία - υποστήριξη νέων καινοτόμων επιχειρήσεων, κυρίως υψηλής έντασης γνώσης (Spin-off και Spin-out)*

Περιγραφή
Ενίσχυση της δημιουργίας και της εξέλιξης επιχειρηματικών καινοτόμων δραστηριοτήτων, αξιοποίηση διπλωμάτων ευρεσιτεχνίας με δυνατότητες εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης, εφαρμογή καινοτόμων επενδυτικών σχεδίων και αξιοποίηση της γνώσης που παράγεται από ερευνητές και από επιχειρήσεις με καινοτόμες δραστηριότητες της Ελλάδας και του εξωτερικού ώστε να ευνοηθεί τελικά η παραγωγή νέων προϊόντων, διεργασιών και διαδικασιών υψηλής προστιθέμενης αξίας και έντασης γνώσης που θα συμβάλουν μεσο-μακροπρόθεσμα στην ανάπτυξη της χώρας.

Σε Ποιούς Απευθύνεται

A) Επιχειρήσεις - Τεχνοβλαστοί (Spin-off και Spin-out) μικρού μεγέθους που έχουν ιδρυθεί (συσταθείσες) ή που πρόκειται να ιδρυθούν (υπό σύσταση) από: 

*Ερευνητές που παρήγαγαν ερευνητικά αποτελέσματα ή και απέκτησαν τεχνογνωσία εντός Δημόσιων Οργανισμών Παραγωγής Γνώσης στην Ελλάδα ή αντίστοιχων φορέων του εξωτερικού (Spin-off)* [ΣτΖ: Δώσε βάση στο «*εντός*».]
*Επιχειρήσεις με καινοτόμες δραστηριότητες (Spin-out)* [ΣτΖ: Προσοχή στη λέξη «*Επιχειρήσεις*», που είναι τελικά η ειδοποιός διαφορά.]
B) Καινοτόμες επιχειρήσεις μικρού μεγέθους που έχουν ήδη ιδρυθεί (συσταθείσες) ή που πρόκειται να ιδρυθούν (υπό σύσταση) [ΣτΖ: Τούτες 'δώ οι δεύτερες είναι τα start-up.]

Στοιχεία επικοινωνίας [ΣτΖ: Για να πάρεις να ρωτήσεις. ;)]
Γενική Γραμματεία Έρευνας & Τεχνολογίας (ΕΥΣΕΔ-ΕΤΑΚ)
http://www.gsrt.gr
Δ/νση: Μεσογείων 14-18, 115 27 Αθήνα
Υπεύθυνος: Ν. Μουραβλιάνσκυ
Τηλέφωνο: 210 7458197
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2009)

Την ενέργεια του spin-off εγώ την αποδίδω «απόσχιση», πάντως.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2009)

Η «απόσχιση» δηλώνει ότι η νέα δραστηριότητα ανεξαρτητοποιείται / είναι ανεξάρτητη — πιο πολύ για το _spin-out_ θα μου 'κανε εμένα.


----------



## Vrastaman (Dec 3, 2009)

Η πιο δόκιμη απόδοση του start-up είναι, πολύ απλά, "νεοσύστατη εταιρεία". Spin-off αποδίδεται από τον επιχειρηματικό κόσμο ως "αποσχισθείσα εταιρεία".

Ο νεολογισμός "τεχνοβλαστός" αναφέρεται σε spin-off εταιρείας που ανήκει σε κλάδο υψηλής τεχνολογίας. Όσο και να χτυπιούνται οι κρατικοδίαιτοι λεξιπλάστες της ΓΓΕΤ, οι τεχνοβλαστοί αποτελούν υποσύνολο των spin-offs, τα οποία μπορούν να ανήκουν σε οποιοδήποτε κλάδο, ακόμα και σε παραδοσιακούς όπως η γαλακτοβιομηχανία.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2009)

Μια ερώτηση: Αν το κείμενο δεν είναι τεχνικής φύσεως, είναι π.χ. υποτιτλισμός, απαγορεύεται αντί για αποσχισθείσα εταιρεία, να γράψουμε θυγατρική;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2009)

Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά νοηματικά. Θα μπορούσες ενδεχομένως να γράψεις «κλάδος».


----------



## Vrastaman (Dec 4, 2009)

"Έτερον κότερον" η θυγατρική.

Υπάρχει και η έννοια "απόσχισης κλάδου" όταν μια εταιρεία κάνει spin-off συγκεκριμένη δραστηριότητα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2009)

Απορία ψιλο-οφ-τόπικ: Στις τηλεοπτικές σειρές, τύπου CSI, όταν δημιουργούνται spin-off της αρχικής, εκεί πώς το μεταφράζουμε;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

Παράγωγο έργο.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Παράγωγο έργο.


Α, μπα; Αμάν με τους δέκα χαρακτήρες!


----------



## Eudokia (Apr 15, 2013)

Εάν αναφερόμαστε στην ενέργεια, στην επιλογή δηλ. που έχει κάποιος για την αξιοποίηση μιας ευρεσιτεχνίας, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την απόδοση "εκκίνηση" (αντί σύσταση νέας επιχείρησης) για το start-up και "δημιουργία τεχνοβλαστού" για το spin-off ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2013)

Ναι, όταν λέμε _start-up capital_ ή _start-up costs_, έχουμε εκκίνηση, έναρξη εταιρείας. Για τη _δημιουργία του τεχνοβλαστού_ μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι παρόμοιο.


----------

